# xxx34 & TTC#2 Need buddies!!!!xxx



## Plex

:hi: 

Well, as the title says really :D Im 34 and have been ttc #2 for nearly 2.5yrs now. 1st took us 4.5yrs to conceive with help so am not overly optimistic of getting preggers naturally soon.

I am currently awaiting a consultation to get the go-ahead for a FET sometime after april this year.

It would be great to chat to others in a similar situation but im not fussy :haha: just wanna have a natter and a moan really.

Anyone out there? xx


----------



## Plex

Bump! x


----------



## Grateful365

Hey Plex! I'm in a similar situation. 4 years to conceive #1 (got BFP with Femara). I'm also 34 and so TTC #2 right away...hoping for a miracle of conceiving naturally. Cannot do Femara as I am still BF'ing. 

How did you conceive #1? 

Excited to follow your journey!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi ladies! Can please join? I'm 30, and DH is 32 and we are going to TTC#2 this month. My DS is 17 months. We tried for over a year and a half... but i knew i wasn't ovulating and it was confirmed with blood tests. My cycles were all over the place and sometimes i would bleed for weeks. I was diagnosed with PCOS... Any who... we did conceive using clomid!!! woot woot! 

I would love to conceive naturally this time... I think that would just be the coolest thing:) I'm keeping optimistic, but realistically i know the chances are probably slim. We haven't been using any form of birth control since DS was born. I've been paying attention to possibly ovulation times and using the pull out method... but neither of those are even close to being a birth control methods lol. IMO:)

I'm currently waiting for my referral to the gyne that helped us conceive DS, could take a few months. My goal is to not stress out and go crazy like last time.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Feb4! Good luck on TTC #2! I'm hoping to conceive naturally too. I just got my cycle back last month and O'd on CD 30....weird! So not sure what this cycle will bring. 

Do either of you ladies temp?


----------



## Plex

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hi ladies! Can please join? I'm 30, and DH is 32 and we are going to TTC#2 this month. My DS is 17 months. We tried for over a year and a half... but i knew i wasn't ovulating and it was confirmed with blood tests. My cycles were all over the place and sometimes i would bleed for weeks. I was diagnosed with PCOS... Any who... we did conceive using clomid!!! woot woot!
> 
> I would love to conceive naturally this time... I think that would just be the coolest thing:) I'm keeping optimistic, but realistically i know the chances are probably slim. We haven't been using any form of birth control since DS was born. I've been paying attention to possibly ovulation times and using the pull out method... but neither of those are even close to being a birth control methods lol. IMO:)
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my referral to the gyne that helped us conceive DS, could take a few months. My goal is to not stress out and go crazy like last time.




Grateful365 said:


> Hey Plex! I'm in a similar situation. 4 years to conceive #1 (got BFP with Femara). I'm also 34 and so TTC #2 right away...hoping for a miracle of conceiving naturally. Cannot do Femara as I am still BF'ing.
> 
> How did you conceive #1?
> 
> Excited to follow your journey!!

I conceived my lb with the help of clomid, i was only on 50mg but it worked first try!! :cloud9: We started trying just before he was 4months old as I just knew it would take awhile again. Looks like i was right!! Sounds like we're all in a very similar situation although i hope you both get your bfp naturally - and quick! :hugs: 

I have PCOS and hypothyroidism with a questionable diminished ovariain reserve, although the DOR im going to tackle my consultant about when i next see her. I responded really poorly to the ivf drugs for some reason even though my ovaries are covered in little cysts - really confused by that - have either of you ever heard of pcos with dor before?

On a side note I really need to loose some weight- I work in front line care and had to call a paramedic out last night and he asked if i was allowed to lift the patient off the floor with him but looked at me and changed his mind - he obviously thought i was pregnant! I did catch a glimpse of myself in a mirror and i look 8 months gone all my weight is basically around my middle :blush: oh dear :blush: think its time i lost some weight. :dohh: 

Are you girls using anything like the clear blue fertility monitor or ov predicter kits, temping etc? My shifts are to variable to do temping, tried it but it was all over the place :( I do have some cheap opk which i use and i think are good, I have considered the CBFM but its stupidly expensive :( xx


----------



## Grateful365

I don't have any experience with PCOS. I have Hashimotos thyroid disease which I'm told will eventually end up as hypothyroidism. 

Have you been trying just naturally each month since your LO was 4 months? Are you able to do Clomid again? When did you do the IVF drugs? 

I am using just cheap IC OPK's...going to start using them maybe tomorrow to try to catch a positive test. Although...last month was my first cycle and I O'd on CD30! Crazy irregular cycle. I am also temping which I LOVE. It has really helped me to understand my cycles. 

What CD's are you ladies on?


----------



## Plex

What's hashimotos disease? I've heard of it but don't know what it is.

We started ttc in the Nov 2011, saw my doc in Feb 2012 got refered and saw a consultant in March - started Clomid in the May 2012 100mg + ovitrelle trigger shot. Took that fir 6 months then it was upped to 150mg + trigger all bfn except a chemical in Jan2013. Started ivf egg share process and did my first cycle in Sept/Oct and donated all my eggs. Had my own cycle in Jan this year and only got 3 eggies. Had a chemical. 

I swear by the ic opks, I generally go through loads as I have really irregular cycles too. They range from 25-70+ days so I have no idea when I ov. I have been monitoring my cycles and recording what happens when so I kinda know where I am but only with regards to when I'll get at after ov. Lol 

I'm not 100% but I think I'm about CD 5

Xxx


----------



## Grateful365

Hashimotos is an autoimmune disease where the body attacks the thyroid. This causes it to go hyper when it's being attacked to hypo when it isn't. 

So do you still have one frozen embie? Are you just trying naturally until your consult?


----------



## Feb4th2011

I've got PCOS as well plex... I had regular cycles until June of 2010, and then all hell broke loose. Things have calmed down since AF arrived after DS was born. We conceived first try on clomid too :) one of the best days of my life was seeing my own two pink lines.
I'm currently not charting, temping, or testing anything. From what I've read using a CBFM and having pcos isn't the best idea financially. Because our hormones are all over the place it can give false readings etc... Although I've never tried so who knows! But I do plan in buying the cheapies. I have ordered from www.opktests.com in the past and probably will again soon. 

Plex have you tried metformin to help regulate your cycles? It helped shorten mine before I was pregnant with DS. We also used something else to help stop my cycle when it was getting too long... I can't remember what it was, it started with a P... Hmmm. 

Grateful are your cycles usually pretty long? It gets sooo frustrating waiting for AF... Like seriously come on lady bits!!! Please start working properly!

DS is suffering from his first cold and I'm feeling a bit crazy from lack of sleep.... Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.  

CD 12 ( in the last year my cycles have ranged from 20-40 days)


----------



## Plex

Grateful - Didnt know that ta :D Yeah I still have my one frostie, have no idea on the quality though. We've been ntnp last month and will prob be the same this month. xx

Feb - Thanks for that hun, I wont be getting one for sure :D kinda relieved as theyre like 100 quid before you get the test strips! I have been thinking on an off about getting one though. Ive not tried metformin yet, i may ask about it when i go see the doc in april, it cant hurt right? Is provera what you were thinking? Ive had northisterone before which i think does the same thing? xx

Afm, Recently one of my brothers ex's got pregnant so quick it was unbelievable, she like got together with someone and bam next month pregnant. It really does frustrate me that I cant have an accident and get pregnant when i least expect it like that. It also annoys me when people pull the 'just relax and it will happen' card or the always annoying 'at least you can be grateful that you have one child - you could have none'. Most annoying about the comments is that hardly anyone knows about our struggles except family and a couple of close friends so it hurts more that those comments came from them. :( 

Sorry bout that im on a bit of a downer today. My lb is at nursery today so have a free day and have so much to do, really just wanna chat on here all day :dohh: 

Hows things with you both today? xx


----------



## Grateful365

Awe Plex!!!! I'm sorry your feeling down today. Happens to the best of us for sure. :hugs: I totally understand the comments being hurtful. People just don't understand at all. 

Although....I am going to say that..."You NEVER know what will happen"...I know a lady that was TTC for over 2 years...doing Clomid, etc and nothing was working. She takes a month off finally because it was all too stressful, goes on vacation and gets pregnant naturally all the sudden. :thumbup: Our bodies are strange vessels sometimes. I will be praying for good things to happen for you. Sooner than later!

My SIL TTC #2 and got pregnant the FRIST month. It's very frustrating because its so easy to some people. BUT I like to think it just makes us all feel more grateful when we DO get our BFP. Makes it that much more special. 

Try to have a good day today, and enjoy everything in your day that you can. :hugs: If you need to vent, by all means, we are here!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Plex- yes! Provera was the name of it:) I really didnt like having anyone say 'relax it will happen" it was heartbreaking... I just kept thinking " you have no idea what is going on" This time around we aren't really telling many people... I told my younger sister and my BF, and that will probably be it other than BnB:)

Im not up to much today. I'm currently laying in bed checking FB, watching youtube videos, and reading BnB:) DS is napping, DH is at work... I really should be doing something productive. But i just love a lazy afternoon, i haven't even dressed today lol


----------



## Feb4th2011

I just noticed we all have boys:)


----------



## Plex

Grateful - Thanks hun :hugs: Ive not had too bad a day in the end thankfully :D Just had a moment earlier lol 

I agree that having to wait longer makes us appreciate our babies/children more. :cloud9: Just wish it wouldnt take so damn long :dohh: Although i dont think i could afford to be super fertile :haha: 

How long do you think youll ttc till you go see a specialist do you think? xx

Hows your days been? xx


----------



## Plex

Feb - I love those kinda days! I dont get many but really savor them when them come round :) I wish my lb still napped! - As soon as he turned 2 he stopped unless we are out in the car. I get my 'me' time now on fridays when he goes to nursery then i get to have a nice uninterrupted soak in the tub! lol 

I never even noticed that we all have boys lol :dohh: we're all so similar! :) xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm on the waiting list currently... I saw my family Dr. a week ago, and told her what was happening. She is going on maternity leave next week, so she sent in my referral last week to get the ball rolling. It could take a few months to get in which is okay with me. Since my cycles have been leveling out the last 3 months, I'd like to give my body a chance to "work" on its own. I'm trying to not let my self day dream too much yet... but i keep looking at my DS and picture him holding his little siblings hand:)


----------



## Grateful365

Having a lazy day sounds amazing to me right now! Jealous! LOL :haha: I'm not telling ANYONE except my BnB ladies. I don't like people asking about it at all.

Plex - I'm going to go see my doctor to see about using Femara again after I am done BF'ing....my goal is to BF and pump until DS is 1 year old. Although...I am secretly praying that I will get a natural BFP before then....I can't tell you what that would mean to me. :flower:

Really cool we all have DS's and have very similar situations :hugs: I'll be excited when we can all test and even more excited when one of us gets a BFP in the (near) future! 

Come on :witch:!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Oh gosh Plex... I really hope my DS wants to nap everyday for a long time hahaha... i really enjoy that time to my self! 

I kind of wish i would have kept it to myself... me an my big mouth!! I have no problem keeping other people secrets, but when it comes to my own... I just find that I want to tell the world.:) I think im probably going to order some pregnancy tests tomorrow and keep one expensive test on hand in case i ever do see a faint second line:) 

I'm really stoked to have found you guys, although we are all still getting to know each other I find comfort in knowing I can discuss my struggles and concerns without worrying about the insensitive comments from others who don't understand what its like... I'm not at all bitter towards other women who are lucky to be fertile murtle's :) I even find my self reading the BFP page often! It gives me chills to see people so happy and excited. But at the end of the day, its still nice to be able to chat with people who "get it" :)

Have a lovely night:)


----------



## Plex

Feb - Its good to get the ball rolling at least if you do need the help then youll have a fall back. I wish i hadnt told work :( going through the ivf i had to say something though to all my colleagues as i was injecting twice a day and didnt know about side effects etc also i didnt know when my egg collection would be so had to forewarn them. Really wish i hadnt as thats someone else that knows :( Although i told them that i was donating my eggs rather than having a cycle to myself. xx

Grateful - At least 5 months should be a decent time to try before seeking help, Id be too impatient to wait that long lol. Mind you i didnt bf my lb as he didnt take to it so that wasnt an issue for us. How awesome would it be if we all would get our bfps then we can be bump buddies :D xx

Im at work this weekend so sneeking online between calls and jobs - not upto much otherwise as i work 12hr shift. I have 25 days left till my FET consultation!! :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Just took my little guy out for a quick walk to get some fresh air, as we've been couped up for a few days. I decided to swing my the post office and pick up our mail, i had been meaning to for a few days but always forget. Any who, i was shocked to see a "private and confidential" letter for yours truly!! My appointment with the Gynecologist who helped us conceive DS is booked for May 28th at 10am! I didn't expect to hear from them so soon:)


----------



## Grateful365

Feb4- hooray on the appt!!!:happydance:

Plex- your appt will be here for you know it.:flower:

Afm: what is going on with my chart?! I really don't think I ovulated this early... And then I could have sworn my opk tonight was positive.... Makes no sense. :-( I'm feeling very out this month already, what a bummer.


----------



## Plex

Feb - :happydance: woot woot!!! Roll on May! So excited for you :hugs: xx

Grateful - Sorry hun, im really no good with charts, I think a dip means ovulation but you have two so i really dont know? :( Maybe youre ov'ing twice? xx

Afm - 3 weeks till my app!!! :happydance: I also feel like crap this morning, got a tickily cough which is going onto my chest, sore everything too :( Feel like i should be doing something but can only muster the energy to look after my lb - pj day for me today :D 

How are you both? xx


----------



## Grateful365

Plex this has been a horrible winter for cold/flu etc! I've had the same sinus infection 3 times in 3 months....just can't kick it! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Feb4th2011

We are ill in our house still. DS is so congested... Off to the clinic this morning. DH has a terrible sinus infection too Grateful. :( I hope you both feel better soon.

3 weeks Plex! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Thanks Feb4! My DS has a runny nose and coughing as well. Boooooo

I just noticed that all 3 of us are from different countries, how neat. :flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

We just went through a chest X-ray and blood work... They suspect it might be pneumonia... Just waiting to get the results. I never want to go through that X-ray again!! O my gosh... The set him in this contraption that makes his arms stay above his head. He was so up set, I was quietly bawling so as not to frighten him. I'm was so glad DH was there for support and to help. So brutal and I never want him to go through that again.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Uk, USA, Canada! That is neat


----------



## Plex

Oh my gosh Feb that sounds awful! Poor lil mite :( Its was a good thing that your hubby was there with you for support :hugs: How is your lil one now? - when do you get the results? Im wishing him a speedy recovery :) xx

Grateful - Theres a lot of things flying about at the moment, i seem to be constantly ill since my lb has started nursery and so has he! Hope your better soon! Did you figure out your chart? 
Wow yeah - 3 countries :) itll be interesting to see how our docs deal with us and how different they do things from country to country :thumbup: xx

Im still feeling like crap, off to work in an hour or so - working nights (its 8.20pm now) i'll be in till 8.30am hopefully itll be quiet but im not holding out any hope for that lol Ive been testing and almost got a positive opk today so its gotta be soon ;) 

xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Plex - better get in that bedroom!!! 

I think I might be ovulating right now. I had the twinge in my left ovary area last night when I was reading in bed, and CM definitely looks about right. I looked over at DH snoring away, he's still feeling like garbage... But is ALWAYS up for a good time;) 
I just didn't have any energy to even think about DTD! Maybe tonight, but I think it will be too late. This will be the first time ever I didn't force my self to try even if I'm tired. Lol. 

The results came back within 30 min for DS and it is not pneumonia! Just bad bronchitis... He is doing better though, back to sleeping the night(knock on wood)

Are either of you into the show Sons of Anarchy? We just started season one and are obsessed!


----------



## Grateful365

Feb 4 - Glad DS is feeling better! I haven't watched Sons of Anarchy but I have heard LOTS of good things about it. I don't hardly watch any TV...just not enough time in the day. Oh and YEAY to a + OPK! 

Plex - +OPK yet?! Are you feeling any better?

AFM: My chart is strange again...I'm thinking I might O again really late like last month ( CD30)...either that or maybe not at all....I'm not feeling good about any chances this month though. Still sick as well and so is baby. :cry:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I didn't actually use an OPK this month. But my body was telling me I was was ovulating. I think it's probably the first time even that I had more than one symptom. 


On a side note... TTC with a toddler is exhausting. By the time we go to bed at night, it's pretty much the last thing I want to do. Lol 
Not all the time...but unless we are in bed directly after DS goes to sleep I'm too tired! I love when he has days off 

I'm a stay at home mom BTW


----------



## Grateful365

Ahhh jealous Feb4!!!! I work full-time, and yes I agree it can be very hard TTC with a toddler or infant. We are both dead tired every night. :wacko:

If I had the option to be a stay at home mom, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to do that for a couple years and actually get to enjoy my LO more. Everything is so rushed and fast paced with working full time and the weekends go way too fast. :cry: It's hard physically and emotionally. Is the US, we get VERY short maternity leaves. I had just 6 weeks off with him. :dohh: I think it's just ridiculous that women are expected to be good wives, mothers AND workers. It just spreads a person too thin...


----------



## Feb4th2011

O my gosh... That must have been so difficult to go back to work so soon. :( The US government needs to give their heads a shake:( I'm sure you've heard on BNB already... But in Canada we get 12 months, and you can start that up to 6 weeks before baby arrives. Unless it's for medical reasons... Then you can go sooner.
I do feel so lucky to be able to stay home... It was a sacrifice... But so worth it for us. We ended up relocating 3 hours from home, so DH can work in the oil field. He makes great money and we can live comfortable. But his days are LONG. Sometime gone by 4 am sometimes not home until 3am. I would say an average day is he's gone by 6am home by 8pm. DS sometimes goes 4-5 days without seeing his dad, and sometimes I feel like I'm going crazy and wish I was back at work. That thought ultimately doesn't last long and then I feel guilty. Lol. Some days he is home by 4pm too... So it evens out kind of. 

How do you maintain breast feeding grateful? That's so awesome that you kept going, so many quit when it's time to go back to work. 

How you doing Plex?!


----------



## Grateful365

Wow that's hard being alone so much. What long hours to work! DH and I are both home in the evenings with DS but we are so tired by then and DS goes to bed between 7-8 pm so it doesn't leave much time.

I nurse DS in the morning and evening before bed. Then I pump twice while at work and once in the middle of the night. It's tiring but I really wanted to be able to do that for him so its worth the effort. My supply has really been decreasing lately though so hopefully I can figure a way to get it back up with such a busy schedule! My goal is to BF until DS is 1 so I have a few more months to go.


----------



## Plex

Blimey :( 6 weeks is no time at all! Over here we get 9months paid and 3 extra months at no pay which is optional. Although we can start maternity leave at 29weeks which i may do this time round - although i may get more rest at work lol 
I work full time too although im lucky that i work condensed hours. 3weeks on and 1 week off, it just means that those three weeks can be pretty heavy as i do mainly nights. I have to say that if i could afford it (i love my independance too much!) i would be a sahm too - i miss my lb so much when im at work. It is nice to not do something baby/toddler based for awhile though. :)

I know what you both mean about ttc when you have a toddler all day then are too exhausted when the time comes! We've done the odd artificial insemination with a home kit when we've been too tired or dont have much time. Not the most romantic :blush: It has worked for me in the past although that cycle was a chemical. 

Feb - thats gotta be even more difficult ttc when you dont see your hubby that much? Id be a pulling my hair out with all that time alone.

Im just starting my last night shift and im still a bit run down/chesty. Ive been doing the opks and not got a positive yet - i did get some ov like pains when i came into work tho so will test 2moro and let u know :)

How are you both? Hope youre better? xx


----------



## Grateful365

I don't understand why we have such a bad maternity leave in this country. It's sad. People just don't seem to put the importance of being a mom where it should be. Going back to work full time after 6 weeks was heartbreaking. 

Plex 3 weeks on and one off sounds great! I think I would love working part time... To be home with my DS most of the time but also get out of thd house and work as well. 

Yeay to a possible O happening! :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Battling a terrible cold! How are you guys doing?


----------



## Grateful365

I have a horrible sinus infection for the 3rd time this winter. Just cant seem to shake it. My poor DS is sick too I think...and teething as well. Rough few days...


----------



## Plex

:hugs: to you both :hugs: 

Im finally kicking whatever bug i had and so is ds and hubby thankfully! I now have 2 weeks left till my appointment :happydance: Problem being is my best friend is getting married next year and obviously wants me there ( and i want desperately to be there for her) problem is itll be abroad at a cost for us of £1600 money which we simply do not have, gutted doesnt quite cut it :( thing is if i was younger id put off ttc #2 and just go but (and ive told her) im 34 with a possible diminished ovarian reserve, things look bleak and i have to just go for it as it could be my last chance. I did tell her to grab the chance at an overseas wedding and enjoy it - we can do all the celebrating when she gets home. Am i being selfish? I feel really bad but am decided that sorting my fertility is paramount as my time is running out. Wish i had the money to go :( xx


----------



## Grateful365

No! I don't think your being selfish at all Plex! This is your FAMILY your talking about. Your BF must understand...she must know that its not what you want but what is necessary.

Still feeling pretty bad here...DS had a fever of 102 last night. Poor guy. The sick taking care of the sick here. :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Plex, I seriously went though the exact same thing!!!! but I was on the opposite side! My DH and I got married in Cuba, and my very best friend was TTC right around the time we were planning ( a year in advance) She told me that she wouldn't be able to attend and I was really sad, but not mad one bit. :) She actually went on to struggle with TTC and we went on our LTTC journey together! Falling pregnant 7 weeks apart! Now when I look back its not really a big deal to me... When DH and I renew our vows at 10 years, I'm bringing her and she will be at my side:) Don't worry at all about it, I'm sure she will be okay with it. 


Grateful that does not sound fun at all... Does tylenol bring the fever down? poor little muffin :(


----------



## Plex

Grateful - :( poor lil mite - hows he doin now? xx

Feb - Its good to hear how it is on the other side of the story :) makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: xx


Thanks girls xx She was on about the date being flexible as she wants us there, but she was getting a discounted deal so i told her to grab the chance - once in a lifetime and all that :D 

On another note, I got my positive opk yesterday but have been spotting first brown then bright red, like im coming on my period, af type cramps and everything :wacko: but im only cd 17!!!!!???!!!!!! Ive NEVER had ovulation spotting before. Has this ever happened to either of you? 

Hope both of you and your families are doing better now :hugs: xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ive never had ovulation spotting before... but i have heard that it happens!! FX and lots of :bed:

So yesterday i slipped on ice and fell really really hard... even smacked my head on my truck. The parking lot had 3 inches of soft fluffy snow with sheer ice underneath... I'm so sore today and feeling worried... I know that i dont have a great chance of being pregnant... but still. I've taken a couple Tylenol, stayed away from ibuprofen... Just having an off day today. First time ever... in my TTC journey(s) that I'm hoping I'm not pregnant. I feel so guilt for even thinking/typing that. Tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm 8DPO (suspected ovulation) 
How many DPO did you guys get a BFP with your little guys? I didn't try before 11DPO, and got my positive that day. :)


----------



## Grateful365

Plex - I haven't had implantation spotting. How are things today??

Feb4 - I'm glad your OK! Scary that you hit your head. Thank goodness you didn't break anything and I hope it heals fast. Stupid weather! I'm so OVER it!

AFM: Another strange cycle it seems.....just got a + OPK. Way late. Also, DS has an ear infection and brochialitus. We are both on antibiotics and he has to do 3 breathing treatments per day. :cry: Not the best week but I think we are on our way back up!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Poor kid, we just went thought the exact same thing... Hang in there.


----------



## Plex

Feb - :( ouch! That fall couldve been very nasty, good you didnt break any bones - how are you today? 

I think i tested positive at 11dpo too with my ds :) xx

Grateful - :hugs: I hope you are both feeling better now - that the antibiotics are starting to take effect. 

What cd are you on now? xx

Afm - The spotting only lasted 3 days and was quite light. I ran out of opk's before i got my definate positive but we bd lots :winkwink: lol. Ive been using my hpt internet cheapies and have only got negatives so far, I have about 40 or so left so im in no rush to buy any more :D


----------



## Feb4th2011

I think I'm 11 or 12 DPO... I still don't know if I actually did ovulate! I used my last test on 8DPO.... I'm so pissed at myself for that! I'm dying to test, but I'm going to wait until Friday when we go to the city. I live in a small town and don't want to go into the pharmacy here... Don't need any rumours!

This last week has been unbearable to me... I just want to be pregnant so bad! It was 2 years ago last week that I announced my pregnancy... And I've had 2 people announce they are due in October! All I was thinking was " buy that's my baby month" lol


----------



## Plex

I do all my ordering of tests online and just get hubby to get the branded ones if i get a positive on the ic before he comes home from work - he works 30mins away so theres no-one there that knows us! We're quite lucky that we live somewhere thats small but not too small for everyone to know everyone - is that the type of place you live? Bet that can be a nightmare at times? 

How are you feeling now? Any possible symptoms? Im super achey and feel a bit sick but its no different from how i feel before af.

:hugs: How dare they take your baby month, cheeky buggers! lol xx

Garteful - Hows things with you hun? Hope you and your lil boy are doing much better now? xx

I just feel so damn broody! I just feel that its never going to happen though and thats depressing - i try not to think too much like that though. 

Im in the middle of a run of 5 nights now so cant wait to have some down time. The only good thing about it is that before i know it ill only have a week left till my appointment :happydance: xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Oh that's soo exciting Plex your appointment will be here before you know it!!! 

I'm trying bit to symptom spot... I had some very light cramping for a couple days. And my boobs feel bigger... Lol. 

I live in a town of only 1500 people... So news travels fast! We don't even have a Dr here ATM lol. 

I've had a blasted head ache on and off since I bumped my head and a bit of a fuzzy memory. Although I hate to admit it... I think I had a slight concussion. I could just need chiro and a massage... 

I totally meant to order the internet cheapies like 2 weeks ago.... And it slipped my mind! Bah! Gonna order tonight;-)


----------



## Plex

Its weird, i like symptom spotting even though i know it'll only upset me in the long run :dohh: I think i like the whole day dreaming thing about symptom spotting, and i count in my diary when my possible due date is, when i could leave work etc...Oh dear i think i torture myself lol :haha: 

I also imagine my life with a baby bump again :cloud9: how id tell my friends etc - although those thoughts are fleeting but nice :dohh: 

Sounds like you may have had concussion hun :hugs: Ive never been to a chiropractor - ive heard after a visit to one you just need to sleep for like 24hrs is that true? 

Id be going crazy waiting to test!!! I do 2 ic a day lol one as soon as i get up then i hold on for as long as i can late in the evening to do a test then too :dohh: xx


----------



## Plex

quick update - Im feeling soo bloated and my boobs are achey. Also I have backache and i feel a bit nauseous. The nausea is probably due to me working night shift though and being shattered! (Its 2.40am here)

Im possibly 7dpo (cd24) that is if I did ovulate. Looking at my dates, if i did get pregnant this month my due date would be..... 23rd Dec! 

.......Ok i have to stop now, im obsessing :haha: xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hahaha! I obsess all the time. My due date would be around the 20th... A girl can dream! I've started two messages today, but my DS has kept me in my toes today!!! It's def spring here now, tomorrow should be +15!!!
I think we have a 7 hour time dif Plex:) DS just went down for the night and I'm going to lay on the couch and watch sons of anarchy! 

I've had cramps again today, light ones that I had before my BFP. 

DS, DH and I all see the chiro and never need to sleep after! I've never heard that before at all!


----------



## Plex

oooo the cramping could be a positive sign then??? Exciting!! 

lol dont know where i got the sleep thing after chiro from if im honest :shrug: 

Wouldnt it be great to have lil christmas bundles - Its the only thing i want for christmas! :cloud9:

I can only get online after ds is in bed at night time as he doesnt nap anymore and thats if i have the energy to get my laptop out and set up - my brother is fixing my pc but hes had it for 5 months!! Cant wait to get it back, then i can do the odd bit in the day time. My lil boy likes to try to bend the screen of the laptop the wrong way if i try to use it when hes up so thats why i dont in the day time anymore lol

:haha: +15? you'll all be out in your shorts then 2moro? :) 

Im feeling a bit low today as i know at my appointment my RE is going to tell me off about my weight again :( I KNOW i need to loose some weight, its just so depressing this ttc lark and its always at the back of my mind that if i were pregnant this cycle, then i dont want to deny a possible craving as it could be for a lil bubba! :dohh: like THATS going to happen without help :dohh: 

I have no symptoms today... :( feeling out now. xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

My son tries to snap my laptop in half too! Lol. I cannot use it anytime he is around... Little stinker :)

Sooo I took a pregnancy test last night... I bought one in town, I was nervous that someone would see. What the pharmacist was super helpful and put it in a paper bag for me to carry to the front. Anyways I got a giant without a doubt BFN. To be perfectly honest... I'm feeling okay about it. I don't think I posted about it yet... But I did in fact get a cuncussion last week when I hit my head. I was dying to take some Advil yesterday so I sucked it up and paid 20 bucks for one friggin test. I really hope you get your BFP girls. I'm on my way to the city to see a doctor. Hopefully I'm feeling better very soon. 

Xx


----------



## Plex

Feb - Why are you off to see the doc hun?(you dont have to answer that by the way:hugs:) Hope your ok :hugs: I remember you saying that you slipped on the ice that was under some snow and hit ur head on the car- it was lucky you didnt break any bones! Bet it felt good to take some advil :D 

Annoying that you got a bfn :grr: Ive been testing like everytime i go to the loo! Always a bfn though :dohh: dont know why i do it to myself lol

Ive been writing a list of questions i want to ask but im not sure if ive left anything out so if you dont mind im going to run them by you guys (sorry for the long winded post in advance)

*What do you think went wrong and what do you think we could do next time to make things better?

*Would you recommend a FET or another fresh IVF next?

*Im concerned as we only have one frozen embryo, what grade is it, what day was it frozen (5 or 6) and what was the quality. Also what are the chances of it thawing successfully?

*Will we need another nursing information session to do more paperwork before we start our next cycle (fresh or frozen)?

*Would an increase in medication at the start of the cycle or at the first stimming scan make any difference to the outcome? (the nurse told me it would make no difference whatever amount of meds i was put on id still respond the same - some pep talk!)

*Do you think we should try another drug ie Gonal F if we do another fresh cycle?

*Which protocol do you think is the best for us?

*Why do you think the embryo failed to progress/implant ending in a chemical pregnancy? Bad luck or implantation problems? - Was my lining ok? 

*When can i start my next cycle?

*(As a poor responder - as seen with my IVF cycles) Is it possible for me to have a diminished ovarian reserve aswell as PCOS?

*Would you recommend any further tests/ treatments we should do before our next cycle?

*Do i need to take any additional supplements?

What do you think? xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm not supposed to be using any sort of technology ATM. The doctor wants me to rest as much as I can. But I wanted to pop in to say hi! I'll update soon. It looks like AF showed up for me... fX for you guys!


----------



## Grateful365

Plex - Your questions look great!!!! Remind me when your appointment is... 

Feb 4th - I'm glad your resting and I hope your doing better! 

Sorry I've been MIA....just been trying to get over this massive bug my DS and I had. I think we are in the clear finally! My cycle is going super long again. DH and I didn't even make the window this month. What a bummer. 

:coffee:


----------



## yazzy

Hi Ladies, please can I join you all??

My LG is 2 next month and we are going to start ttc for baby #2 as of now :) 

I have long cycles though and I know I will probably get a bit obsessive over ttc when I should just relax!


----------



## ttc mum

Hello ladie im looking for friends to share with, ttc. My boys 4 now so we r ready 4 number 2, 2 join us. Came off mini pill over a week ago so early day. 1st 1 took us a year to concieve :(
Good luck all, lets get pregnant!!!!! =)


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome yazzy and ttc mum! FX'd for us all!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you :)


----------



## Plex

Grateful - so glad you and your ds are now on the mend! :hugs: My appointment was today and im still trying to process it all xx

Yazzy - :hi: welcome hun! I look forward to us sharing our journeys together xx

ttc mum - :hi: welcome to you too hun! I hope you get your next bubba quicker than the first :hugs: xx

Feb - Hows things with you hun? xx

afm- had my appointment today and have had a barrage of tests including AMH. My consultant is 90% sure that i have a diminished ovarian reserve aswell as PCOS - great :( The only good news is that the frozen emby is graded - AB which is top quality. there's two grades for the two parts of the embryo. the first grade (A) is for the part that will form the baby and the second grade (B) is the part that will form the placenta. Not bad :thumbup: 

It has been recommended that we do another fresh cycle as it is unknown what state my ovarian reserve is at now. I had the blood test for that done today so will know more on tue :) There are other things but i feel a little deflated at the moment so just wanna lurk for a bit xx


----------



## Grateful365

Plex - that's a lot to process....overwhelming I'm sure but I am so happy you are getting some tests done and closer to getting some answers that will send you on your way to a BFP in the near future. :hugs: Awesome news on the frozen embie too!!! :thumbup:

AFM: AF has arrived :witch: and DS has started coughing again....poor little guy is having a terrible time trying to kick this respiratory thing.


----------



## Plex

Grateful - Thanks hun! :hugs: I think ive felt EVERY emotion out there in the past day trying to get my head round it all - i keep thinking the absolute worst case scenarios where i will never have another child and thinking positively. Tuesday i will hopefully have more to go on with regards to my ovarian reserve at least :D

Im so sorry to hear about your lil boy hun :hugs: He's going through a lot recently with bugs and things - really hope he manages to shift the last of that bug :hugs: 

Did you ever pinpoint ovulation in your last cycle? xx


----------



## Grateful365

Yes talk of ovarian reserve is nothing anyone wants to talk about, but I'm sure everything is fine! I worry about that too being almost 35. But I am just going to keep the faith for our # 2s!!!

Afm I think I O'd on cd 25. Super late again.


----------



## Plex

me too :D im quietly optimistic about us all getting our #2 bundles 

Im waiting on af now, not sure when or if i ovulated - thought i may be 14dpo today but no sign of af yet - im no stranger to long cycles! xx


----------



## yazzy

Thank you for the welcome Plex. Sounds like you had an exhausting day with all that news. On a good note at least you have people looking after you and getting to the bottom of any issues.

The doctors have mentioned about me having PCOS but I think the only reason being is that my cycles are long at 42 days so I ovulate on CD30 every time. They did give me clomid but ended up falling pregnant when I didn't use it.


----------



## ttc mum

Ashton 40+4 9lb 5oz!! Whopa :D
Im only 8.5 stone myself so was big boy 4 me, natural birth!! 
Actually cum 2 think about it wot am I thinkin!! Lol
Back 2 now im very irregular with my cycle always have been, used ovulation sticks last time, hopin this time guna b quick n simple. Only been off the mini pill 10 days no withdrawl bleed or anythin so waiting game now 4 1st period god knows wen that will arise!! havin fun while waitin tho ;) 
Hope we all get wot we want n sooooon xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Ladies!

I hope everyone had a great Easter weekend. My DS and I came to the city to spend it with my family, DH had to work this weekend...

I took another spill if you can believe it... I'm actually so embarrassed about it! I wore my dads rubber boots (way to big) outside on Sunday for our Easter egg hunt and lost my footing on wet slippery steps. I didn't hit my head this time, but it still shook it enough to make my dizziness come back. I also sprained my ankle! sheesh!! Staying with mom for a bit longer than planned until the pain and swelling dies down.

Plex, I'm glad that your emby is good quality! The reserve topic is always so hard to talk about. I will keep my fingers crossed that things work out perfectly for you.
AS WELL as all of you! Grateful, ttc mum, yazzy

Well I'm off to read about all the BFP everyone is having! talk to you soon!


----------



## Plex

Feb - :hugs::hugs: Crikey hun - hope you're ok! How are you feeling now? xx

Where are you all on your cycles? Im currently on cd38!!!! Ive tested like 100000 times but all :bfn: :( I Just wanna get on with my next cycle :brat: xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ugh... Anything after 35 should be outlawed! I'm currently CD11. 34 sleeps until my appointment! It almost feels like I'm anticipating Christmas as a child


----------



## Plex

:happydance: not long left Feb!!! I agree our cycles shouldnt be allowed to be more than 35 days maximum! Im STILL waiting for af :grr:

Have you prepared any questions to ask when you go in? xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

No I haven't made a list yet... I get anxious thinking about it, I'm worried she will say something ridiculous like keep trying and come back in 6,12,18 months! I'm trying not to think worst case scenario. Ideally... June would be the very best month for us to get pregnant. I'm hoping she gives us clomid and that it works first try! I do realize i sound a bit nuts, a girl can dream though. March is the one month a year my DH doesn't work all that much. The roads are closed for larger trucks during 'break up' (while the roads are thawing)

How are you doing Plex? Have you been testing every day?


----------



## yazzy

Urgh long cycles are rubbish...every month mine are 42 days boo! Feels like forever before I can even start trying this month!
Thinking of going to the doctors as they gave clomid to me before but it didn't work first time and I didn't use it when I fell pregnant as we weren't trying because of our wedding!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Yazzy- how many rounds of clomid did you guys try?!


----------



## Plex

Feb - they shouldnt make you wait as you are known to have problems, although it may be different where you are (i hope not!) :hugs:

Ive been testing EVERY day morning and just before bed too all bfn, STARK negs!! 

I call up to get the results of my AMH test 2moro and im bricking it!! really dont wanna know in a weird way. If i didnt want another child i could live without knowing.....bummer.

how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Fx for you Plex 

We got more snow today:/ winter doesn't want to leave!!!


----------



## Plex

We'll I called the clinic and my amh levels are 10.7 pmol which is low ovarian reserve - was kinda expecting it tho. It could be worse I suppose but then it cud be a hellova lot better.

I'm still waiting on af - CD 44 or there abouts. 

Winter should just do one! Lolol It's not too bad here cool but not cold so I can live with that :)

Is it just 2week's to ur appointment Feb? Xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I wish just two weeks! still 32 sleeps... May 28th.

Sorry to hear about your number Plex.. How close is it to being normal? Whats the next step? How is DH doing with all this stuff? I hope he's a good support for you. Im sending a BIG Virtual hug to you tonight. Xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

How is everyone doing!?


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry I've disappeared....I've been down with the flu and a massive sinus infection. Don't know what's going on with all this illness recently. Hope to back soon.


----------



## Feb4th2011

FX for a quick recovery! :flow:


----------



## Plex

Feb - well, 10.7 is low ovarian fertility potential. The scale is as follows = 

0-3.07 = very low
3.08-21.97 = low
21.98-40.03 = satisfactory
40.04-67.9=optimal
67.9+=possible ohss

So im towards the lower end of low, although its not really REALLY bad, thankfully! I have no idea what it all entails though, so feel a bit clueless. I only know ill have to be on the top dose of meds from the get go. Which i feel optimistic about, i can also have two embryos put back if i want :)

Im now about cd8 on a new cycle and just waiting to ov, then i can go in and get my natural killer cells levels tested, then start my next ivf cycle! Hubby is great with it all - no problems doing any tests even when we didnt know it was me that had the problem. Im lucky hes so good :) 

How are you getting on hun? 22 sleeps!! exciting :D How does your hubby cope with this all? ttc is so damn stressful - this forum is a god send! I can really type how i feel and not feel bad about it - awesome! xx

Grateful - Hope ur feeling 100% soon hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

My dh is super supportive, I feel so lucky to have him as a partner I don't have much of an update... Still playing the waiting game for my appointment...


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies....doing a bit better finally. I must have caught some kind of super bug! 

Can't wait to hear about your next appointments!!


----------



## Plex

Heya girls :)

Just thought id pop by to see how ur doing? 

Im STILL waiting to ov so i can get my test!!! The wait is driving me INSANE!!!! xx


----------



## Grateful365

Ugh! Waiting is the worst!!! What CD are you on Plex?


----------



## Plex

cd 17, so not too bad i suppose :D I honestly didnt know where i was in my cycle (this one feels like its been going on for AGES!!!) had to look in my diary :dohh: 

Glad you're feeling better now hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Grateful365

I think I'm on CD 32....lol. No idea when AF will show.


----------



## Plex

ugh :( I hate living by my cycles especially when theyre so different from one cycle to the next! 

Have you been taking any supplements since youve started ttc? xx


----------



## Grateful365

No supplements. Just going to see if we can miraculously conceive naturally. :) I'm hoping maybe pregnancy changed my body somehow. :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I had/have that same hope... Wouldn't that just be so awesome!! AF is expected sometime this week.... I hope:/


----------



## Plex

Heya :) 
I've just had another test result back which says I'm positive for 'cardiolipin antibodies'

I'm going to Google for more info Lolol

Ill be on celexane during my next cycle and during any pregnancy. More drugs :( 

Oh well at least we know the extra drugs will help - I think it has something to do with my recurrent miscarriage screening but not sure. Google is awesome for unanswered question :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Grateful365

Feb4th - Same here I think....I'm on CD 36! LOL I think being so sick has really messed up this cycle. 

Plex - Dr. Google is good, but sometimes gives a little TOO much information....can be dangerous! LOL At least they know though and can be precautionary for next time....


----------



## Plex

Dr Google is my friend :haha: 

Im just in the process of emailing my doc for more info, shes pretty good at getting back to me so ill hopefully have a reply 2moro :D

Had my nursing session today and it looks like im going to start in July :grr: maybe later depending on when my body decides it wants to work - so frustrating!!! 

How are you both? Any sign of af yet? xxx


----------



## Grateful365

CD 1! :witch:


----------



## Plex

:happydance: whoop whoop!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi all AF took her sweet time this month... 45 days... But... My dr appointment went well last week and I'm starting Clomid on Tuesday!!! I'm desperately trying to not get my hopes up..... I hope everyone is well :flow:


----------



## Plex

Feb- Yay!! :happydance: Im keeping my fingers, toes and eyeshaha) crossed for a great cycle for you!! does the clomid regulate ur cycles well + how much u on this time? Good luck for your first tablet! does it give u many side effects? xx

Im scheduled for my endo scratch 9th June! then hopefully starting ivf on 27th June :happydance: Exciting times! xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I looked back at my calendar and the only side effects I had were headaches.... So I hope everything goes okay! I just wished I had wrote down what time of day I took it...

What is an endo scratch Plex? I don't know much about ivf... But how does it all work?if you start on June 27th how long does it take?!


----------



## Plex

I was really bad with the clomid :blush: hot flashes, mood swings and headaches :( it didnt agree with me (the things we do for a baby!) Glad you didnt have it too bad though :D Ive heard the best time is at night before bed so you sleep off the effects - didnt work for me though lol woke up with headaches :dohh: 

The scratch is basically a like a smear test but they take a chunk of your lining (ouch!!) Its not normal procedure - ive had a number of miscarriages/chemical pregnancies so theyre checking to see if i have raised levels of uterine natural killer cells. If the levels are higher ill be put on an extra medication after egg collection. 

Im on a short protocol so its literally only 28-30days long :D I go in for a scan on day 1-3 of my period, take stims from day2/3 for 10-12 days after which i trigger then have collection around day 14/16 then transfer 2-5days after that. I then wait for 2 weeks to test. Not bad considering my long protocol took 50days! 

Im so excited :happydance: really looking forward to getting started! xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

it is crazy what we do for a babe! I'm so excited for you to get started too, it sounds like you have a big month coming up! The countdown will be killer for you I'm sure...

Day one has been pretty good. I definitely had a head ache... I took the pill in the morning... I looked at my old notes when I concieved DS Andihad taken it the morning with him... So I'll do the same this time. FX'd! I was also on metformin and had a HSG the month I concieved, which isn't happening this time. Hopefully tomorrow goes well too! 

Your profile picture is frigging hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Plex

Bet ur just glad to get started! It's awesome when you get the help isn't it? I'm so thankful for having the chance (even though I have to pay for it) I used to look after the elderly and some of them never had children, not because they didn't want them but cos they couldn't. I really hope that this is our cycle!! Xx

Grateful - how r u doing hun? Xx

The wait is already a killer lol I've got 3 weeks left but at least I'll be doing thing towards my treatment - biopsy next week then start northiterone the same day till the 21/22 June then I start!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I guess I never thought about what women did years ago when it came to infertility... It would have been 100x harder back then... I'm sure husbands left wives because if that. So thankful for modern medicine...

I hope this are well grateful :flow:


----------



## Plex

Feb - I think that sometimes its best not to think too much about these things. 

As this is ur first clomid cycle do you have to be monitored? My doc insisted i was monitored the second time round :grr: How u getting on? xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

First cycle yup! Taking day 3-7 ( today was the last day) I have blood work done cycle day 21 and 23 to see if I ovulated. We have to DTD cycle day 11-25 every other day... And then wait and see! She will call me either way about the ovulation results... I haven't decided what date I'll start testing... I started seeing tracers last night... So I'm a little stressed out from that. I haven't seen them today at all.


How is your DS doing? Keeping you busy!?


----------



## Plex

Feb- its alls so exciting! I really hope it works first time for you :D I hate testing for ov - i wish my cycles were regular it would make life so much easier lol 

My son keeps me sooooo busy! he goes to nursery every friday so i get a short break then. I do find it hard working nights tho - especially at the weekends when hubby is home too and im away 7-7. 

Hows things with u and ur family? xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

My little guy is sooo busy! I'm actually going to hire a local teenager to come in one day a week and play with DS while I clean. I'm not ready to have someone come in while I'm gone...
Hubby is working lots still, but hopefully it dies down a bit soon. It's kind if the busy season. He worked 75.5 hours in 5 days last week.... We go a few days without seeing him. 

Wednesday is the day we start DTD!! I can't wait to get the show on the road! Fx that my DH schedule doesn't interfere with all this...


----------



## Plex

Sounds like a good idea getting someone in to keep ur lil boy entertained lol Its difficult to keep ontop of all the chores though isnt it when theyre so demanding. I relish the day my lb is at nursery (miss him loads of course) i can get so much done :haha: 

Gosh ur hubby works loads! Hopefully he'll be there when needed this next week though :winkwink: 

How are u getting on - any side effects? xx

I had my biopsy done today £360 lighter for the privilege - results in 4 weeks (possible collection week!) it was certainly not the most comfortable thing to have done, 10 seconds of them using a suction catheter to scrape my lining (ouch!). Glad its over now - id rather have it done than not :D Ive taken my first lot of northisterone today so 12 days of it to go! I start in 17days!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Holy cow thats expensive! Do you have health care benefits that help cover the cost?


----------



## Feb4th2011

No side effects really other than ahead ache the first day.. Except the night before my last pill i couldnt sleep, i was up until about 2 am and started seeing tracers when my hands were moving... It was kind of freaky.


----------



## Plex

Unfortunately we're not eligible for any help towards costs - ive borrowed 4000 from my mum and its going quick on this treatment! We have a bond which matures soon too so hopefully we can pay her back, she couldnt afford to lend it to us bless her :cloud9: love my mummy! lolol 

OOoo ive had that tracer hand thingy - kinda like double vision but you see lots of your hand moving trying to catch up with the one your moving - thought that was just me lolol What cd are you now? xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Yeah exactly like that! It was really kinda scary! That's so great that your mom was able to loan you the money... So crappy you aren't eligible for benefits... It's so pricy! I'm on CD 11 today!!! Ahh! We start DTD tonight and then again Friday, Sat, Sun. Then tues thur sat of next week. I'm mimicking exactly what we did with DS as much as possible.... I want this to work so bad...


----------



## Plex

:hugs: Gosh ur nearly half way through ur cycle already! Hopefully it will work the same as last time too! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Dr. told me that we would be very very lucky if that did happen first try again. So we will see... I'm trying t9 be relaxed about it. Does the northistrone have any side effects?


----------



## Plex

apart from making me irritable? lol i feel like im gunna come on my period every day - but i reckon thats just in my head. I have had some hot flashes and i feel quite bloated. I now have to pray that i get af on the 25th/26th so i can start if not i have to have another cycle!! :( xx


----------



## Plex

Think positive hun! it could work first time - who knows? this is crazy this ttc anything can happen. im sending you lotsa positive vibes - :dust: xx


----------



## Grateful365

Ladies!!! I've been off BnB for a spell.....fill me in!!!!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey!!

Nice to hear from you! I hope you are well:flow: 
I had a fairly rough summer, Clomid caused me to loose vision in my eye. It took a full 6 weeks to get it back completely... it was pretty terrifying... I was told i couldn't take it anymore, which was fine cause i never want to take it again! After that my doctor told me the only other thing she could do for me is give me Fermera. I was terrified of more drugs and so we had her refer us on to a new Dr..... he was awful, i swear he was about 90 years old and showed no interest in hearing my story or helping us. He said try Fermera... get a blood test at day 21 to confirm ovulation and then come back in for my results. I asked him if we could just call for our ovulation results as we live 3 hours away. He said NO! he wanted us to come in... (so he gets paid) Right then and there i was like, i never want to see this jerk again. I was feeling lost and completely deflated... so DH suggested i just go back to my GP and see what she says. She referred me to a fertility clinic with a really long wait list... but i just couldn't handle it... I said to DH lets try the Fermera just once and see what happens. if it doesn't work, we will wait. It worked! I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday... We are still shocked... I cant believe its real! How are you doing grateful?

Plex if you read this, I just want you to know I'm following your journey hun. I keep everything crossed for you and keep you in my prayers. I'm so sorry its been so difficult...


----------



## Grateful365

Congratulations Feb4! That's amazing (and scary about the Clomid!!)!! Femara is what worked for me too!! I'm soooo wanting #2....but I'm quite sure I rarely ovulate and that I need the femara, and I can't even get in to the OB until the end of Feb. BOOOOOOOOOOOO! LOL But I am trying an herb supplement called Vitex that people say helps regulate the cycle, etc. I'm hoping it might help while I'm waiting....

Plex...I hope your still here....hope all is OK.


----------



## Plex

Heya u two - completely forgot about this thread, never got a notification for your last posts :( bit peed off bout that! 

CONGRATULATIONS to u both!!!!!!! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: xxxxx Hows everything going with you both - i want details of how ur doing! If i cant get pregnant im damn sure gunna enjoy following my online buddies pregnancies :D xx


----------



## Plex

just read it was the femera that worked for you both - the uk is pretty crap i just happen to live where they dont prescribe it :grr: yet elsewhere they do, bloomin makes me mad! xx


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Plex!!!! Oh we are still following you and waiting to celebrate your BFP! Femara did work for me last time after 4 years of trying. This time I assumed it would take a long time again. I didnt have Femara but I started taking Vitex which is an herb supplement I read a ton of good things about in TTC! It must have worked.... I got my BFP the first month of trying this time. Miracles happen. Im sooo FXd for you Plex! Think I will go stslk your journal :haha:

Feb4 how are you feeling? When is your due date?


----------



## Feb4th2011

I haven't been on here in ages! So nice to see your messages on here! My Due date is July 10th... Its coming up so quickly. We decided not to find out the sex again this time. The anticipation is killing me! 

Plex I still follow your journal, but don't feel right commenting with my big fat pregnancy banner on the bottom. I feel pissed off at the whole process for you... How are you otherwise?!

Grateful 14 weeks 4days... Sept 10th due date? Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Sept 2 and thank you!


----------



## Plex

Please still post/comment on my journal - I love reading about pregnancy stuff!! I do get down about it but theres not much i can do except have more :sex: oh the hardship :haha: lolol 

Grateful - how much vitex did you take for your successful round?? Ive got a tonne of it but stopped it for the ivf etc... xx

Feb- 10th July, my son was born on the 9th :) dont think i could handle not knowing the sex of my baby!! Id be scared id 'see' something on the scan which would spoil it :Dxx

Alls good here otherwise, considering embryo adoption seriously - never thought about it before but now see it as a viable option :thumbup: just at work at the mo so need to scarper lol great to be chatting again!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I had to close my eyes a lot at the scan... it was SO HARD not to look. I have a pretty good eye when it come to ultrasounds lol.


----------



## Grateful365

I didn't get any notifications and missed the messages! Boooooo :cry:

Plex- exciting to have another viable option to think about!! I took 3 400mg Vitex pills each day spaced out. I still think that kicked started my ovulation cuz I really felt it that month!!

Feb4- how are you feeling??


----------

